# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الصالون الأدبي والثقافي >  قصص مصورة للأطفال/ من إبداعات الفنان مجدي نجيب

## بنت مصر

*نصيحة السلحفاة





*

----------


## بنت مصر

*قطة بثلاثة أقدام




*

----------


## بنت مصر

*البطيخة والأخوة الثلاثة




*

----------


## حنـــــان

جميلة قوي القصص دي...
عجبني الخيال اللي في القصة التانية بالذات.
الواحد نفسه يبقى عنده الموهبة دي... انه يخرج عن المألوف وحدود الحقيقة ويرسم عالم خيالي ممتع بالشكل ده.
حاحتفظ بيهم عندي
شكرا يا بسنت تسلم ايدك

----------


## محسن يونس

*بسنت النبيلة
بنت مصر العظيمة 
تحياتى 
هذا النشاط الذى زاد قاعة أدب الطفل رونقا .. 
حضور طيب يحسب لك يا صاحبة المكان .. 
القصص التى تصاحبها الرسوم تكتمل بها روعة الإبداع .. 
شكرا لك 
ودمت بكل خير*

----------


## أنفـــــال

بسنت الغالية .. 
تسلم ايدك ..  
و بارك الله بكِ .

----------


## daria

*تسلم إيدك يا بسنتوت
شكرا
إيمان*

----------


## بنت مصر

> جميلة قوي القصص دي...
> عجبني الخيال اللي في القصة التانية بالذات.
> الواحد نفسه يبقى عنده الموهبة دي... انه يخرج عن المألوف وحدود الحقيقة ويرسم عالم خيالي ممتع بالشكل ده.
> حاحتفظ بيهم عندي
> شكرا يا بسنت تسلم ايدك


شكرا لك اختي حنان الحبيبة على مرورك وتعليقك
وان شاء الله ستجدي المزيد في هذه الصفحة من هذه القصص الرائعة


بسنت

----------


## بنت مصر

> *بسنت النبيلة
> بنت مصر العظيمة 
> تحياتى 
> هذا النشاط الذى زاد قاعة أدب الطفل رونقا .. 
> حضور طيب يحسب لك يا صاحبة المكان .. 
> القصص التى تصاحبها الرسوم تكتمل بها روعة الإبداع .. 
> شكرا لك 
> ودمت بكل خير*


شكرا لك أستاذ محسن استاذنا الكبير
وأحب أشكرك حضرتك على فكرة انشاء القاعة
وابلغك ايضا بأني اعشق هذه القاعة وهي من أحب القاعات الي قلبي


بسنت :f:

----------


## بنت مصر

> بسنت الغالية .. 
> تسلم ايدك ..  
> و بارك الله بكِ .


الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك اختي الحبيبة انفال
ألف شكر اختى الغالية على التشجيع
وأتمنى بحق ان أجد مزيد من المشاركات 
في هذه القاعة لكل الاعضاء

بسنت

----------


## بنت مصر

> *تسلم إيدك يا بسنتوت
> شكرا
> إيمان*


أختي الحبيبة الغالية جدا جدا داريا 
أشكرك من أعماقي على مرورك
ودائما حتى وانت في المنتدى
اشعر بأنك واحشاني ..

اتمنى ان الصور القادمة تنال اعجابك ايضا 
وهي تكملة لاعمال المبدع الفنان مجدي نجيب


بسنت

----------


## بنت مصر

*الكثرة تغلب الشجاعة




*

----------


## بنت مصر

*الفيل البهلوان




*

----------


## بنت مصر

*حكاية رجل وولده




*


*وانتظروا المزيد ان شاء الله 


بسنت*

----------


## أم آثر

بسنت الجميلة شكرا ليكى جدا هافرجهم لأولادى وربنا يخليكى 
بس فى حاجة مش كل القصص موجودة آخر واحدة ظهرت هى البطيخ والأخوة الثلاثة والباقى غير ظاهر

----------


## dr_modi2006

*جميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــتتتل حقيقي*

----------


## أجمل من الخيال

*شكرا جدا عالقصص الجميلة بنت مصر

مجهود رائع منك 

تقبلي تحياتي*

----------


## سلام تونس

قصص جميلة وأسلوب رائع في الرسم...

----------


## أم آثر

جميلة اوى وبسيطة جدا ماشاء الله عليك متوفر فيها عنصر البساطة والتركيز والطفل مش محتاج أكتر منكدة ربنا يوفقك
بس طريقة الكتابة انتى اللى كاتبة ورسمة لو كدة تبقى رائعة جداوبرضه لو حد اللى عملها برضه رائعة

----------

